# I am wondering about incision pain during subsequent pregnancies...



## babydoll (Apr 30, 2003)

Please tell me if you had any incision pain in your pregnancies and how long you waited to get pregnant again. Also, of you did have pain when did it start during your pregnancy. Thanks! I am very worried about this for my second pregnancy.


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

I had none at all-my first cesarean was in March 2000 and I became pregnant in Dec 2002.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Absolutely not. My 2nd baby was born 27 mos after my first birth, which was a c-sec. Home VBAC, BTW.

Who told you your incision would hurt?


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

My scar itself never hurt, but I did have some adhesion-type pains early on.


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

i had a cesarean in 1989, another in 2000. no pain . i just had my vba2c's this past july . no incision pain ever during pregnancy.

nak but hth


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

I had a little bit of incision pain while pg, not excrutiating, but it did concern me. Towards the end of my second pg, I thought that maybe I wasn't feeling pain in the incision, but pain in my bladder because I would have to pee when it happened. During a Csec, they pull your bladder out of the way of your uterus, and I think that was causing the pain. I was pg 1 year, 4 months after Csec. In any case, I had a VBAC, and it went very well, much better than my first! I think the HypnoBirthing and yoga helped a lot.


----------



## CherylE (Oct 9, 2003)

Not yet - but I'm only 16 weeks along. I got pregnant 1 year and 4 months after having Maddy by C-section.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

I have a feeling that if you are prone to adhesions, you would be more likely to have insision/adhesion pain. I have a long, long history of endo and a tend to have a lot of adhesions. I had quite a bit of adhesion pain with my first pregnancy, and I expect to have similar pain at the site with my second full term pregnancy.


----------



## melixxa (May 20, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by stafl_
*My scar itself never hurt, but I did have some adhesion-type pains early on.*
what does adhesion pain feel like, and where do you feel it in relation to the incision?


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by melixxa_
*what does adhesion pain feel like, and where do you feel it in relation to the incision?*
I have endo and developed very severe adhesions as a result of my first lap, so I am already very familiar with them.... in the video of my second lap, you can't see any of my internal organs until doc started cutting through those adhesions - they literally looked like sheer curtains covering everythign inside, sticking my organs together. AND they caused the most intense pain I have ever felt in my life.

Following the c-section, the adhesions weren't anywhere near as severe, but I know that kind of pain all too well. For me it's a very sharp, localized pain that feels like a pulling or tearing inside, kind of like when you sprain an ankle. And for me, it was always down low, like on my bladder, and was definitely worse if I went too long without emptying my bladder, or if I moved in such a way or stood up too fast.

At about seven or eight weeks into my second pregnancy (about the same time my belly started to show), I was dancing with my DD and was literally doubled over with the most intense adhesion type pain I have felt since before my second lap surgery. It felt just like someone had snapped a giant rubber band inside me. After that, I had no more problems in that respect, and I'm convinced my adhesions broke.

for more info, go to www.adhesions.org


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

I noticed where my incision is with pregnancy #2 and I can feel it with this pregnancy too, but it's not painful.


----------

